# 2nd Soil Test - what a difference!



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

First test last summer I focused on PH and NPK:



Second test after amending for last 5 months and will focus on micro's:



Any recommendations moving forward for the spring? I have a Lesco 0-0-50 SOP ready to go that I held off based on @g-man recommendation in fall to avoid snow mold.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The jump in CEC, P and OM is concerning. Those take time to change (not 5 months). Did you follow the same sampling method? (same depth?) How much time between the last application of anything and soil sampling?

Yes, continue with SOP. You need it mainly for the sulfur.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

g-man said:


> The jump in CEC, P and OM is concerning. Those take time to change (not 5 months). Did you follow the same sampling method? (same depth?) How much time between the last application of anything and soil sampling?


Probably due to a lime material


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

g-man said:


> The jump in CEC, P and OM is concerning. Those take time to change (not 5 months). Did you follow the same sampling method? (same depth?) How much time between the last application of anything and soil sampling?
> 
> Yes, continue with SOP. You need it mainly for the sulfur.


Yes I used the ProPlugger both times to take soil at the root ~4 inches level.

I was going to ask about testing consistency. I looked at my log and realized I took the 1st soil sample in July 17 but didn't send it to Waypoint until mid August. Can the nutrient deplete while just sitting in the bucket which sandbagged the first test? That also puts the time at roughly 6 months and not 5.

Since the 1st test, I have done multiple applications of fertilizer (milo, GreenTRX), soil amendments (K4L, NEXT RGS Air8 Microgreene, Humichar, humicDG, both calcitic and dolomitic lime), lesco SOP, dethatching, mechanical aeration, overseed, Lesco starter fert, topdressing with CarbonPro G + peat moss + Leafgro.

The very last application was Carbon X as final winterizer on 11/15 so I figured that was enough time. Maybe I should have waited until spring post thaw to do the soil test but I was itching to do something in the yard :mrgreen:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We will need to assume the second one reflect the soil current state. You need sulfur and SOP will help you there.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Here are results for the backyard:
July 17, 2020:


February 1, 2021:


It seems like this also have a drastic difference and not only due to only soil sample inconsistency.

The lack of Sulfur now explains why I have yellow in color in the past as well as prone to fungus. I believe CarbonX has 14% Sulfur and I had the best results last Spring from it.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Who u use for soil sample testing?


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Soil test is done by Waypoint Analytical
First test was their S1M to focus on PH and NPK while second was their S3M so I can look at micros this year.


----------

